# Clean up



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok, so I have sand in my 90g now. What is the easiest way to clean up everything that sits on top? I haven't tried the (gravel) vacuum yet. I just don't wanna suck up all the sand too.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Use your net. And sift through it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Best way with fine grained sand is to do a sweep along the top of it and catch any remaining food particles floating.


----------

